# MAC Mineral Skinfinish Natural Dark as a bronzer?



## onezumi (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi!

I tried MAC Bronzer in "Bronze", but it didn't appear to show up very well on my skin in photos. It looked kind of washed out. So, the MAC MUA recommended MAC Mineral Skinfinish Natural Dark as a bronzer. I have never heard that before. Does anyone else do this? Is this weird? I'm NC35ish...maybe a bit darker now in the summer.


----------



## Cherrymint (Aug 17, 2010)

It's not weird. I actually had MSF in dark to countour but it was too dark for me *I'm NC25*. You might want to try it out at the counter first and see if it's what you were looking for. I use Medium/Dark and it works great, plus I like that it doesn't have any noticable weird shimmer since I prefer a matte look. HTH!


----------



## LC (Aug 17, 2010)

absolutely, i use darker MSFNs all the time as bronzers and contours


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 17, 2010)

yes ALOT of people use it as a bronzer and i dont, but i know it works very well for some.


----------



## Babylard (Aug 17, 2010)

i've been thinking of getting a dark msfn for contour as well. plus its extra coverage lol.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been using MSFN Medium Deep as a bronzer/contouring-powder. Works great!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 23, 2010)

MSFs are not supposed to be used as a bronzer - but it could work with MSFs natural


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Sep 1, 2010)

If u really want to look tanned and bronzed I'd try a different bronzer. Too Faced makes really pigmented and beautiful bronzers IMO, Sun Bunny is my fav. It's not weird though, I think you just get a softer looking tan when using a darker powder as bronzer if that makes sense.


----------



## babyjane (Aug 6, 2013)

Bumping this up!

  	Is anyone using a MSF Natural in Dark for bronzer? I have acne-prone skin and I'm worried that it may break me out as it contains Jojoba Oil?


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 10, 2013)

I've herd that from a couple beauty gurus that u can use a mineralized skin finished as a bronzer depending on how light ur skin is  and as for the oils I don't think that would be such an issue for ur akin but don't quote me on that lol


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 10, 2013)

babyjane said:


> Bumping this up!  Is anyone using a MSF Natural in Dark for bronzer? I have acne-prone skin and I'm worried that it may break me out as it contains Jojoba Oil?


  It drives me nuts when people use MSFNs as bronzers or contours, as the colours are completely off for those purposes, but yes, people do use them as such.   As it does contain jojoba oil, if you have a reaction to that particular oil, I'd advice you to not use it.


----------

